# Боль в правой повздошной области



## maja (9 Сен 2010)

Боль в области аппендикса - яичника в одной точке дергающая, не могу расслабить мышцы живота, сразу схватывает как-бы спазм, т.е. мышцы при попытке расслабиться резко напрягаются вокруг болезненной точки. Не могу поднять стенку живота, дышу только верхней частью. Не отдает ни в ногу, ни в поясницу, только в одной точке. 

Из обследований:

энцефалограмма и МРТ головы-без пат.;
МРТ орг.мал.таза - в правом яичнике фиброзные тяжи;
КТ орг. и костей мал.таза - прав. сакроелит (травматологи и вертебрологи отрицают вследствие отсутствия характерных болей), р-н кишечника - долихосигма, слепая подтянута к сигме;
2 диагностич лапароскопии:1 - высекли одиночный очаг эндометриоза маточно-крестцов. связки,  паратубарная киста справа, 2 - при участии гинеколога и хирурга- забрали аппендикс, спаек не обнаружили, варикоз в шейковом сегменте;
урология - признаки солевого диатеза, мочеточники без изм., пах. лимф.уз.- прав 0.5,0.6, 0.7, лев - 0.4,0.5,0.6, пироговс - по 0.7;
кровь без измен.;
Мрт поясничн.  - сколиоз 2 ст, протрузия Л4-5, левостор. сакроелит (еще отчетливо видно, что  кишечник расположен в малом тазу);
Мрт грудного - сколиоз 2 ст. ось позв. отклонена вправо 13 град. вершиной Т9, даные начальных проявлений сподилоартроза.

Приняла 1 сеанс ЭУВТ на правостор. сакроелит в месте прикрепления мышц , боль в животе усилилась , но улучшения так и не было. Это состояние беспокоит на протяжении 8 лет, но последние 2 года боль стала сильнее, раньше чувствовалось только небольшое раздражение , похожее на щекотку и также схватывались мышцы вокруг этого места.

 Принимала разнообразные антидепресанты под контролем психотерапевта- боль не проходит. НЕвропатологи, нейрохирурги, вертебрологи- отрицают свою причину этого моего состояния, все остальные специалисты тоже. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что мне предпринять и в чем причина этой боли и почему я не могу расслабить живот, но больше всего беспокоит то, что тело перекручивает - правую ногу выкручивает наружу (тело принимает вынужденное положение ,становлюсь только на внешнюю часть правой стопы), а правое плечо поднимается вверх и передавливает шею, от чего у меня постоянно крутится голова.


----------



## Доктор Попов (10 Сен 2010)

Здравствуйте maja, боюсь что по переписке вряд-ли кто-то из врачей форума возьмется Вам помочь. Тут понадобится очное обследование у нескольких специалистов - терапевта, гинеколога, хирурга, уролога, психиатра.


----------



## Анатолий (10 Сен 2010)

Соглашусь с доктором!!!


----------



## maja (10 Сен 2010)

* To Доктор Попов * Ну раз вы перечислили именно следующих специалистов :терапевта, гинеколога, хирурга, уролога, психиатра, то ни с изменениями в позвоночнике, ни с сакроелитом, кот. есть на снимках , а на самом деле его как-бы нет проблема значит не связана. Проблема нашей медицины связана с отсутствием системного подхода к заболеванию. Каждый специалист лечит что-то свое, не задумываясь откуда оно взялось. Ведь то же самое искривление позвоночника не появляется у человека просто так от того , что он в детстве криво сидел или носил сумку на одно плечо. Я вот например и за осанкой следила и ранец носила и плаванием занималась. Просто у каждого в организме есть какое-то слабое звено  вообще одно может быть, которое при определенных обстоятельствах проявляется, а оттуда уже и все остальное растет и обростает всякими болячками. 

У меня, например, не зря позвоночник в поясничном отделе влево отклонен от своей правильной оси, а может  потому, что родилась я с долихосигмой и частью слепой кишки расположенной в малом тазу, а в слепой кишке у всех происходит образование газов, просто у меня для этого  дела места слишком мало. Перед аднекситом я резко похудала, если нормальный мой вес при росте 164 - 54 кг, то я весила 48, возможно кишка опустилась еще ниже, а так как воспаление было сильное с кровотечением. Я полтора месяца колола антибиотики и прочую химию, от которой во-первых пострадала печень, ( а я 4 года перед этим болела желтухой, и с рождения у меня желчный пузырь какой-то там вроде неправильной формы, дискенезия), а во-вторых начался дисбактериоз( мне тогда не назначали ничего для флоры кишечника, а сама я тогда этого не знала). Поэтому и выписали меня с субфибрильной температурой и ощущением тяжести внизу живота. 

Так я и ходила первые 2 года, а при обращении к врачам мне тут же начинали лечить или подлечивать якобы хронический аднексит. На фоне всего этого и начал появляться невроз, который еще больше обострял колит и спазмы кишечника( странно только что болей больше нигде походу кишечника нет, только в повздошной обл.). 

А теперь это уже такой замкнутый круг получился, антидепресанты хоть и пью, настроение они хоть и выравнивают ( порой даже слишком , у меня , например, они тиреотоксикоз спровацировали), но на кишку это никак не влияет, пью всякие там ферменты, спазмолитики, желчегонные, чтоб меньше газов в кишке было , так все равно не могу живот расслабить, скопление газов чувствую вообще у основания правой ноги, может кишка соссуды придавливает или какие-то тазовые нервы раздражает? 

Еще и матка смещена вправо и правый яичник к ней подтянут, хоть и спаек нет. У меня такое ощущение , что у меня там такой нервный комок, кот. не дает мышцы расслабить. Интерестно, если я забеременею, может плод будет расти и таким образом кишки как-то поменяют свое расположение и мне лучше станет, а может наоборот придавит кишку еще больше... А может мне висеть вниз головой надо... 

Вообщем, я один на один со своей проблемой. Для врачей таких больных как я не существует, как и не существует системного подхода.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (10 Сен 2010)

maja написал(а):


> * Проблема нашей медицины связана с отсутствием системного подхода к заболеванию. *


*
Именно системный подход позволяет сказать, что Ваши жалобы реально можно объединить  только на уровне высшей нервной деятельности. Убежден, что Вам неоднократно это говорили.  Ваши врачи - психотерапевт или психиатр. Косвенно об этом свидетельствует и анализ особенностей Вашего текста. То, что Вам с этим трудно согласиться и поверить, это обычное дело.  Но путь поисков заболеваний тупиковый.*


----------



## maja (18 Окт 2010)

*Взаимосвязь или случайное совпадение? *Каждый раз, когда наблюдалось ухудшение, т.е. боль в повздошной области усиливалась, были проблемы в грудном отделе, то защемление, то протянуло. Да и сейчас у  меня в грудном болит один позвонок. Один нейрохирург со стажем сказал мне , что такая взаимосвязь возможна и боль в повздошной  области проводниковая. Т.е. фактически я не могу расслабить ни  руки (появляется вздрагивание, между лопаток как-будто кол забили) ни  низ живота. Еще он отметил, что нет брюшных рефлексов, и нарушен какой-то дермаграфизм, обрывается.

Добавлено через 11 минут
И еще этот нейрохирург сказал,что в пользу нерва говорит то ,что у меня  некоторые  проблемы с  мочевым пузырем и кишкой. Я если выпью  200г жидкости  , то  2 раза  схожу в туалет , а когда писаю, то ощущение, что неполностью сходила, т.е. я еще хочу, но ни чего не выходит, на узд у меня остаток мочи 13 см3. А про кишку мне на узд малого таза сказали, что перестальтика немного вялая, а сама я чувствую, что когда хожу в туалет, то справа как-будто не все выходит, еще плохо отходят газы и внизу живота справа чувствуется какое-то переполнение.
Я начала лечение позвоночника : физиотерапию, лфк. Просто хотелось бы быть уверенной, что я на правильном пути.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Окт 2010)

Прежде чем назначать какое-либо лечение нужно, установить диагноз. Доктор Гусейнов дал Вам исчерпывающие рекомендации по этому поводу.
Следуйте им и возвращение радостей жизни обеспечено.


----------



## maja (8 Ноя 2010)

Скажите, пожалуйста, на мрт пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника можно хорошо оценить копчик и сакральный нерв или делается отдельно мрт копчика с контрастом? Мне проктолог говорит, что если прямая кишка делает сократительные движения , то надо прицельное исследование сакрального нерва.


----------



## maja (30 Мар 2011)

Продолжает беспокоить дергающая боль справа внизу живота, но теперь она отдает еще в копчик и тянет по правой части промежности, гинекологи исключают свои причины, тем более учитывая то, что я не могу расслабить мышцы промежности и внизу живота. Меня направили на мрт малого таза и показало консолидированный перелом копчиковых костей, направили к травматологу, но он тоже сказал, что перелом консолидированный и поэтому не может давать проблем. Но причина боли ведь должна быть. АНТИДЕПРЕСАНТЫ НЕ ПОМОГАЮТ!!!!!! А ведь должны бы , если б причина была в психике. Я конкретно чувствую, что после гинекологического осмотра еще долгое время продолжает дергать, приняла 5 сеансов мануальной терапии и после каждого сеанса эта пульсирующая боль усиливается.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (30 Мар 2011)

maja написал(а):


> АНТИДЕПРЕСАНТЫ НЕ ПОМОГАЮТ!!!!!! А ведь должны бы , если б причина была в психике.



(!) Это *ложное *умозаключение (как в Вашем, так и в любом другом случае): существует "масса разновидностей" психосоматической патологии при котрой антидепрессанты не эффективны, по крайне мере, в качестве монотерапии.


----------



## maja (3 Май 2012)

Тема немного устарела, но моя проблема по- прежнему актуальна . Вот приведу результаты электромиографии н\к : N.Tibial (m.abductor hallucis) - не выявлено нарушений амплитуды ,  N.Femoral ( m.quadriceps) - показатели моторного сокращения значительно снижены в обоих нервах асиметричны S> D признаки двусторонней нейропатии N. Femoral , больше выраженной справа. По неврологическому осмотру : нистагмоидные горизонтальные подергивания при крайних отведениях глазных яблок, коленные р-си высокие, правый больше, правый ахиловый снижен, брюшных рефлексов не вызвано. Сухожильные рефлексы , периостальные рефлексы с рук одинаковые .Патологических стопных не вызвано.Правосторонняя гемигипестезия на животе и грудной клетке проходит по средней линии .  Интерестно, электромиография обьективный метод обследования ? . На данный момент беспокоит жжение по промежности , проблемы с мочеиспусканием , мышцы промежности как-бы сжаты , в особенности сфинктер , боль под костью , под ягодицей , жжение в стопе . Тело по-прежнему как-бы перекручивает спазмом этих мышц ногу выкручивает наружу, и чем больше, тем хуже становятся ощущения кожи по поверхности правого бедра . Правая нога незначительно худее левой в целом 1- 1.5 см. На правую ногу становлюсь на полусогнутую, при попытке ее выровнять, сесть усиливается боль под косточкой , а при попытке расслабленно вдохнуть низом живота - удар током , из положения лежа не могу встать , делая опору на правую часть живота ( перекатываюсь на левый бок , а потом встаю). Трудно поднять  даже не особо тяжелые вещи.  Повторно сделала мрт таза с контрастом - консолидированный перелом копчиковых костей с загибом вперед 70 гр , ( травм и падений не помню), и еще на 2 мрт есть значительное кол-во выпота в дугласе . По последнему узи жидкости нет.


----------

